# Moving to Spain 18 year old girl during a pandemic



## 2021student (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi, I'm turning 18 this summer and will have completed the leaving cert. I'm taking the year out and thinking about moving to Spain for the year to learn the language ( i've done Spanish for the junior cert and leaving cert). If I was to, I'm thinking of leaving late August.

I want to save money through the year and I understand resorts can be hard work and not great pay but I was looking into some and I wouldn't have to worry about accommodation, food and meeting people as well. I'd like to join something that's organised if possible.

*Questions:*
I was wondering do you have any advice as I worried about moving there with the virus, and by myself?
Are there any organisations/ websites you could recommend ?
Any areas you could recommend for my age and maybe near places I could take classes?

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

2021student said:


> Hi, I'm turning 18 this summer and will have completed the leaving cert. I'm taking the year out and thinking about moving to Spain for the year to learn the language ( i've done Spanish for the junior cert and leaving cert). If I was to, I'm thinking of leaving late August.
> 
> I want to save money through the year and I understand resorts can be hard work and not great pay but I was looking into some and I wouldn't have to worry about accommodation, food and meeting people as well. I'd like to join something that's organised if possible.
> 
> ...


Welcome! 

First things first. You show the Irish flag, so do you have an Irish passport? If so, you won't need a visa to move to & work in Spain. 

In normal times, you would be advised to save up so that you can support yourself for a couple of months, & just get over here, walk the resorts & apply for jobs everywhere. 


I suspect that's not going to work this year. Technically, once travel becomes more possible (I think atm you're not allowed to leave Ireland except for certain specific reasons, & job hunting isn't one of them), you will still be able to do that, but I really don't think that there will be a true tourist season this year, nor that whatever bars etc. are still in business will need extra staff.

Late August would miss the tourist season anyway. In normal years, they start laying temporary staff off in September. 

Fingers crossed for next year.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> Welcome!
> 
> First things first. You show the Irish flag, so do you have an Irish passport? If so, you won't need a visa to move to & work in Spain.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you have said. Tourism may start in some fashion this year but I doubt that it will be anywhere near normal levels. Businesses that have suffered tremendously will, when able to open, surely be running on the minimal staffing levels in order to keep down costs and in any case, those who have put staff on an ERTE will be obliged to take those people back before recruiting others. So if you can come and immerse yourself in the language and support yourself then that´s perfect but to come this year in the hope of finding work will be, at the very best difficult in 2021.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

An alternative could be working as a teaching assistant in Spanish schools,..









Teach English as a Language Assistant in Spain | British Council


Many paid Language Assistant posts available at primary, secondary and adult level. Open to students and graduates in all subjects.




www.britishcouncil.org





Or working at summer camps, e.g....









TECS Summer Camp Jobs in Spain


TECS offers many jobs in Spain on it's summer camps and english academies. Looking for a great summer job? TECS it is!




spainwise.net





Or working as an au pair, e.g....









Become an Au Pair in Spain and find a Host Family today


You want to become an AuPair in Spain without an agency? Find a wide choice of Au Pair families from Spain who are looking for child care.



www.aupair.com





Or you could look for bar work in the big cities, where there are plenty of Irish bars, and they don't depend so much on tourism


----------

